# Fat Tandems



## apbtlvr (Jun 6, 2011)

Looked around Tandems first to to see if there was mention to these recent threads (which originated on the Fat Bikes forum). I didn't see any, so head's up as they might be of interest here.

Sandman Outback Tandems

Sandman goes to the races

Props to caminoloco for informative posts.


----------



## captain.igloo (Oct 7, 2009)

A sandman tandem was seen this week end on the tandem race of the Roc d'azur in France : incredible bike with a fork like a Maverick. I don't see them during the race, don't know the results and it's not important in fact.


----------



## Norco-Myad (Jan 10, 2012)

I didn't even know Tandem MTB'ing existed, so cool!!!


----------



## reedfe (Sep 5, 2011)

hahaha that's soo funny. I cracked up when I saw those pictures. I'd like to see a jump on one of those.


----------



## ds2199 (Sep 16, 2008)

*Fat tandems*

I heard a rumor that Alex at mtbtandems.com is going to be getting a few of these Fat Tandem frames/bikes. I wonder if its true? Inquiring minds want to know.

Those bikes could be a lot of fun, I am not sure that we could justify having another tandem in the garage, but you never know...


----------

